# Proper final halt and salures.



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww haha


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I bet the judge died laughing. That's too funny.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd have killed that horse :/

Was it a pony?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunny06 said:


> Was it a pony?


 
Probably.......ponies can be evil !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, that is just too funny. That poor girl, how embarassing. Plus, she didn't even have enough time to react before he was just BOOM on the the ground.


----------



## Goddess of Judecca (Oct 6, 2009)

Hahaha. That pony was being a brat, but that was super cute.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

yep i would have just dug a deep hole right then and crawled in it lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She didn't appear terribly shocked by it. I wonder if it's happened before?


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I think I would start crying from laughing to hard if it happened to me! Like at first it would come as a shock but then I would look back and be like did that seriously happen haha great video


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that is very funny! That Pony obviously not only loves his job but has a big heart.

What a doll! 

Who cares if he laid down. I thought it was a beautiful job none-the-least! That pony deserves lots of cookies and pats. 

What a character!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dosen't he look a bit 'tyed up' and uncomfortable? Maybe he was colicing... :/


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahaha lol o what a little turd. He decided he didnt want to be so clean and shinny.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cow I just bust a gut laughing! I was totally not expecting that. That is so funny.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW. That was funny. The poor girl didn't even have time to think. She just stopped and down he went. Glad they caught that on video. 
I wonder though if anything was wrong with him?


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Dosen't he look a bit 'tyed up' and uncomfortable? Maybe he was colicing... :/


He wasn't colicing i dont think...my sisters horse does that when he gets tired/bored of working.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> Dosen't he look a bit 'tyed up' and uncomfortable? Maybe he was colicing... :/


He looked fine after they got back up from their halt and he was walking on a loose rein. I think the reason he looked uncomfortable during his test is that she was seesawing with her hands to keep his head down. That video was odd for me, it was like somebody stuck a hunter in a dressage class. Totally weird.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha lol, i would have died LAUGHING if that happened  
Thats just great !


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The pony was probably sick of having it's head wagged around! I know I was!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

It sucks when they do that. When I was little I had a pony that would do that. I can only imagine how embarrassed she was.

P.S. my pony did it because he was just a little pony used at the fair beforeI got him. We could never get him to accept that he was ridden at anything otehr than a SLOW walk. we ended up selling him to someone else who was going to use him as a pony ride pony.


----------

